# Need some pointers on a situation:



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

From my house (located on a hill top) at sunset through the night (11:00), my wife and I counted 5 different areas that we could hear howls. Some creepy close and some about a mile away. I have permission to hunt on 3 of the 5 areas the howls are coming from. Most of the howls sound like its a pack and we never hear just one or two dawgs.

please give some pointers/ideas on hunting these dawgs--thanks


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Meant to mention that some of the dawgs seem to be in the bottom land close to the fields and the ones that are creepy close are located in timbered/4yr old cutover hills right behind the house


----------



## IBGunner (Feb 1, 2010)

Pick the place with the best vantage points, observe, and try some calling in the early morning and late evening. Watch where they come in from if you can. Try to see if you can learn any travel patterns. You are probably in breeding season by now down there so coyote traffic should increase. You might try some social calls... howls (I like high pitched howlers this time of year) estrus chirps, sharp yips but distress calls should still be effective. I've been having some nice reponses with my Minaska playing a young adult challenge call. Loners this time of year tend to be younger males and females (and they will be cautious) but you could get some nice pack responses as coyotes are very social in the spring.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

thank you IBGunner. I'm a rookie and looking for all pointers and wanting to learn everything that u folks can help with.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I would have to say I agree with the calling tips that gunner gave you. I would however add that when you are looking for a spot to set up and call try and place yourself upwind of where you think the coyotes well be coming from. If you are allowed you also might try setting up some bait piles. Sneek up to these bait piles at first light and befor dark and you might be able to get some dogs that way. good luck


----------



## Catspaw (Feb 12, 2010)

you may find setting a bait helpful being a beginner. a nice pile of guts or cotton tails does pretty good. plus shooting a pile of rabbits is good practice not to mention fun. Get out your light and see what comes to dinner.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

The best advice is howls, most yotes are breeding now, or at the least starting to. Without decoy dogs, your best bet is" young challenge howls"
This will bring in the older dogs. Once they are killed, you can kill the young ones.Young yotes are stupid, and easy to kill. Always kill the "smart ones" first.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 11, 2010)

I set out deer carcasses from deer season and set trail camera on it. Tie it to a tree or they will haul it away. My camera tells me 
what time they come in, and I hunt them like deer. If they don't come in, try a couple of howls. Usually works, but make it good
cause if you miss, you won't see em again.


----------



## Catspaw (Feb 12, 2010)

female greetings are good this time of year this a great time of year to just play around with it. You have to find what works for you in your area. just get a couple calls your comfortable with get your wind right, settle into good veiw and let fly. but [email protected] is right shoot the older smarter ones first if you can just dont waste an oppertunity if it presents its self


----------

